# Can someone make me a screensaver please?



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

for Mystic Mermaid DX by decal girl. Here is the link:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/23591

Thanks in advance!
Melissa


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not great, but the best I could come up with to try to match somewhat:


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you so much! Which size do I save to fit the DX? I saved from the post and it was too small. I clicked on it and saved and it didn't touch the sides of the screen. I don't know what size I need.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rats...I'm too much of a Flickr n00b to be sure. Here it is on my web site, should be able to just right-click and save it:


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you!! That is perfect. It fits exactly right. I really appreciate you making it for me.

Melissa


----------

